# Warum kostet dieses ZR Team 6.0 nur 599 Euro?



## Karup (20. September 2012)

Hallo und guten Tag,

kann mir jemand erklären, warum es bei dem Anbieter das ZR Team 6.0 für 599 Euro gibt, noch dazu ein neues Modell?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a78376/zr-team-6-0.html?mfid=52

Da überlege ich doch glatt, mein Fuji Tahoe zu verkaufen 

Was übersehe ich da?

Danke!

EDIT:
Huch, da scheinen ja schlechtere Komponenten als beim 2012 verbaut zu sein? Ist nun ja keine Luftfedergabel mehr z.B. usw.
Dann bleibe ich doch bei meinem


----------



## Woiferl1980 (20. September 2012)

Hallo!

Das neue 7.0 ist ungefähr so wie das 2012er 6.0! 
liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forrestpump (20. September 2012)

Das neue Team 6.0 ist von der Ausstattung das Team 5.0 aus 2012 mit kleinen Abstrichen. Da andere Hersteller die Preise für 2013 noch weniger halten konnten zwar immer noch ein gutes Angebot...aber halt nicht das Team 6.0 aus 2012 !


----------



## Woiferl1980 (20. September 2012)

Ich hab das 6.0 (2012) vor 2 Wochen um 699,- gekauft! Ich kann es nur empfehlen! liebe Grüße


----------



## Markdierk (20. September 2012)

man muss beachten, dass die hochwertigeren modelle sich nun in der zr race reihe befinden

lg


----------

